# Australia trip in february/march, weather forecast?



## jalijalo

Hello !

We are planning to come to Australia for a 3 or 4 weeks trip, in February & March 2011. We would like to visit Sydney, Cairns, Alice Springs & Perth.

We heard about "La Nina" and we wonder if it could disturb us during our trip.

Concretely, what is the weather like in these regions of Australia at the moment? Does "La Nina" have any impact? Is it raining all day long or is it only "showers or two"? Should we come to Australia later?

Thanks in advance for your answer !


----------



## Wanderer

It doesn't matter too much whether it's La Nina or El Nino for whilst the former will bring more rain and it already has it is not consistent rain unless you are somewhere like Darwin but February/March is concretely about the worse time of the year you can visit and expect great weather for it is really about then when summer peaks and summers can be scorchingly hot in Australia.
It may not be surprising to get some 40C+ days in Sydney and Perth and certainly in Alice Springs and the centre 40C is the expected temperatures of summer, a drier heat but still when breathing air so hot, it kind of dries out and nearly sears the nose/mouth passages.
The flies just love it too.
Most Australians think people going inland at the height of summer are a bit bonkers and ditto re Cairns.
And for Cairns, it'll be the height of the wet season and even without a pronounced Al Nina, it can be very humid weather with perhaps tropical storms and even cyclones, it being predicted that with a pronounced La Nina effect there is more chance of cyclones in the north.


----------



## Telegraph Track

The tropics in summer can be a little daunting so unless you like humidity. I quite like it but it is not for everyone also temperatures of 40c in the centre can be a bit of a shock to a POM.

all the best

Telegraph Track


----------



## jalijalo

Ok, thanks for your answers.

Could you tell us which period of the year would be the best to visit Australia?

Indeed, it seems that there is no best period if we want to visit several cities in a same trip: sydney, perth,alice springs, and the reef barrer... But we thought that summer lasted between december & february, so that our trip would be between summer & autumn. Do you think that it could be better if we come between the 15th of March and the 15th of April?

Thanks very much, and have a good evening


----------



## Dexter

Hey,

If you want warm, sunny weather, February and March are a very good choice. It is basically second part of summer in Australia and it should be great. You might encounter a big heat in northern part of Australia but south should be much nicer. So far in Sydney this summer has been a bit colder and rainier. That's why I am expecting February and March to be different.


----------



## CradleMtn

Summer in Australia is from 1st December to the end of February. The problem is that "summer" means different things for different locations. I live in southern Australia and this is when we get our warm to hot weather (up to 40c)

My brother lives in Cairns, northern Australia and this is when they get the "wet" season, hot yes, but also rain and humidity!

Suggest you have a look at Weatherzone for each place you are visiting and check out the average rainfall and temperature for each month. It might help!
Frank


----------



## Wanderer

jalijalo said:


> Ok, thanks for your answers.
> 
> Could you tell us which period of the year would be the best to visit Australia?
> 
> Indeed, it seems that there is no best period if we want to visit several cities in a same trip: sydney, perth,alice springs, and the reef barrer... But we thought that summer lasted between december & february, so that our trip would be between summer & autumn. Do you think that it could be better if we come between the 15th of March and the 15th of April?
> 
> Thanks very much, and have a good evening


Seasons do not always run to a calendar and in Europe for instance they use the Solstice dates with seasons for them being 24 days behind.

Probably to get the best weather for the places you want to visit would be late Autumn, say some time in May, doing the cities first and often what we call an Indian Summer and in any case you can expect to get days of around 20C + in Perth/Sydney, still around 30C in the centre and about the same up Cairns way.
Starting about mid March, you'll find the cities more around 30C, the centre still up around 40C and still quite possibly get the wet season in Cairns.


----------

